
Ask HN: Hacker's Guide to Social Media Management? - tsm
I&#x27;m a former full-time developer who&#x27;s now splitting time between a folk band and consulting. As a band, we created a Facebook fan page, and have been using it to promote upcoming shows, our &quot;Tune of the Month&quot; Youtube series, and so on and so forth. Every fan we talk to in real life is positive both about us and about our Facebook presence, but I feel like we&#x27;re leaving a lot on the table.<p>Specifically, we tend to wonder about:<p>a) Time of day &#x2F; day of week to post content<p>b) When and how to share a post on our personal profiles for maximum impact.<p>c) Why some posts (that are seemingly similar or even superior to many successful posts) fall flat.<p>d) Whether we need to start using hashtags.<p>e) Best use of boosted posts (paid ads)<p>f) The 1001 things that never occurred to us as things to wonder about (unknown unknowns).<p>I&#x27;m willing to believe that Facebook management (and Youtube, and Twitter and oh-dear-goodness-do-we-need-to-get-an-Instgram-account?) is a legitimate skill, like playing music or programming. But unlike playing music and programming, good resources seem hard to find. I don&#x27;t want listicles, I don&#x27;t want clickbait headlines, I don&#x27;t want a special offer on the now-just-$5 <i>Insider&#x27;s Guide to Social Media</i>. I want a systematic guide (be it a website-with-many-articles, wiki, book, ebook, whatever—heck, I&#x27;d accept an active StackExchange-like Q&amp;A forum) with data-driven, goal-oriented, rationally-conceived information on dealing with social media. Does such a thing exist?<p>Thanks!
======
sky_projektor
I have come across stories of FB marketing success, but success in terms of
projected & achieved 'likers'. They usually do not convert to ticket sales in
a gig. There are a number of music promotion platforms other than FB,
soundcloud.com, jamendo.com, which offer both free & paid services for artists
& runs on your primary social networks for users & followers. But for
projection & analysis of user stats a seperate campaign management app can
help sort out issues which I do not know if exists or whether can be
integrated with social network data.(I would love to know of such a tool for
my brother's band too.)

